# Eurojet Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Intake Manifold..... need 6 people



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I spoke with Joel at Eurojet today and they have the parts to build the Intake Manifolds for the 2.5L. I was told we need to get 6 orders together in order to build this last run. At only $825 each !! thats a deal to what we used to pay for the Schrick Manifolds. I am hoping to get one before the new year...... I am in so let me hear from 5 other members !!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

What's the estimated gains on these?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

not sure man..... maybe we can get some input from Eurojet. I know someone that has one and a noticable diff in power but dont know specs


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Longer, shorter, or same length runner? What are the specs for it?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah these are definitely some things I would need the answer to before dropping nearly a grand on one of these. Since it's Eurojet, there's no doubt that it's a quality piece of work, but I would just have to know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dunno if this another batch... but i was part of it


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> i dunno if this another batch... but i was part of it



This batch is in regards to the past couple weeks. Joel said it might be a good idea to spark up some interest.... Did you order yet ? deposit ? Im deff down as of last week but they said they didnt need the deposit yet.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

MKVJET08 said:


> Yeah these are definitely some things I would need the answer to before dropping nearly a grand on one of these. Since it's Eurojet, there's no doubt that it's a quality piece of work, but I would just have to know exactly what I'm getting.



Ill see if I cant get an answer from them


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Sent email to Ronnie @ Eurojet asking for specs..... just waiting on them


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the original "kit" sale was for 5 manis.

i talked to them and they agreed to make the 6th mani, for me.

no, i havent made the payment yet, cause i have a few things pending... as soon as we resolve that, i'm gonna "officially" order the mani


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I was originally told 5 too :what: I called Joel today and they said they will be making 8or 9 but need 6 people to commit. I dont know bro... we will stay on them thats for sure.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, lets make a list!
1)greyt (for sure)
2) jackrabbit
3)
4)
5)

price is 825 for the manis.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we need all the people who want this, ASAP


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Agreed !!! Eurojet is talking of droping this all together ! :banghead:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have one of these manifolds and i absolutly love it. Im running the car N/A with it installed for the moment. Car runs and drives just like the stock manifold, untill you get it over 5k rpms. at about 5500rpms the car has another "breath" and pulls HARD to redline, most noticable in 3rd gear. Im boosting my car over the winter and its going to be a sick turbo manifold


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I NEED one of these !!!!! where can I get one ???


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Brabbit32 said:


> i have one of these manifolds and i absolutly love it. Im running the car N/A with it installed for the moment. Car runs and drives just like the stock manifold, untill you get it over 5k rpms. at about 5500rpms the car has another "breath" and pulls HARD to redline, most noticable in 3rd gear. Im boosting my car over the winter and its going to be a sick turbo manifold


You're running it with or w/o software?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

~kInG~ said:


> You're running it with or w/o software?


 I would hope he is


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

no software, its a '09. it runs just fine


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it should run perfect.. but you wont be having major gains...


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> i have one of these manifolds and i absolutly love it. Im running the car N/A with it installed for the moment. Car runs and drives just like the stock manifold, untill you get it over 5k rpms. at about 5500rpms the car has another "breath" and pulls HARD to redline, most noticable in 3rd gear. Im boosting my car over the winter and its going to be a sick turbo manifold



Could you post a pic?

I might want to be part of this purchase.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

im undecided as of right now. i am interested but im gonna have a talk with eurojet b4 i make a decision.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

maifold









and my "invisible" engine lol


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thats a beautiful set up you got there


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

As long as this collateral sells on eBay, I'll buy one.
Can't spend *real* money on car parts says the wife.

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd be down, that is if Eurojet would stop being douchebags in the customer service department.

Feel free to chime in anytime Joel.

I've only been waiting to hear back from you since May.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> I'd be down, that is if Eurojet would stop being douchebags in the customer service department.
> 
> Feel free to chime in anytime Joel.
> 
> I've only been waiting to hear back from you since May.



Hey bro.... how ya been !! long time no hear ! I want this bad for a winter project.... dont know what to do with Eurojet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, whats going on dude ?what happened?? (kiser hd)


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

So here is the thing...... I beleive between you and me Fred got the 5 or 6 people for this build. With some more photos and some specs it a done deal as far as I can see..... Do you think they can be convinced ??? or are we gonna just get with the HePerformance design ?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

08jackrabbit said:


> So here is the thing...... I beleive between you and me Fred got the 5 or 6 people for this build. With some more photos and some specs it a done deal as far as I can see..... Do you think they can be convinced ??? or are we gonna just get with the HePerformance design ?



Jeff @ United says they have 3 awaiting a new home ! hmmmmm


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, lets make a list!
1)greyt (for sure)
2) 08jackrabbit
3)**dnetcrawler
4)MKVJET08
5)kiserhd

price is 825 for the manis.




dnetcrawler said:


> Could you post a pic?
> 
> I might want to be part of this purchase.


added as a "might-be-purchaser" 



08jackrabbit said:


> I NEED one of these !!!!! where can I get one ???


in list



MKVJET08 said:


> Yeah these are definitely some things I would need the answer to before dropping nearly a grand on one of these. Since it's Eurojet, there's no doubt that it's a quality piece of work, but I would just have to know exactly what I'm getting.


 added as "pending for info"



kiserhd said:


> I'd be down, that is if Eurojet would stop being douchebags in the customer service department.
> 
> Feel free to chime in anytime Joel.
> 
> I've only been waiting to hear back from you since May.


 added?


so right now we have sort of 5 people. and with proper info, i know we could get more.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Job bro ! think its enough to convince them ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i left joel a voice message.

but if we could get more, i think it wouldnt be hard.


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

Undecided. My only concern is if i will be able to reuse my Bsh intake and how will this match-up to the upcoming turbo kit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. 
you= 6th person.

it should work perfectly fine with the intake.

and, obviously, there should be no problems with the turbo kit.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I am C2 turbo'd... it is supposed to be a noticable diff:thumbup:


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

If Eurojet assures i can use my existing intake im in for sure


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

We need every one to express their interest on this.....:thumbup:


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

i might be interested


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

but i'd like to see more information on how this stacks up to the HeP manifold. the hardware/software combination is really attractive


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so we have a potential of 8 people? thats actually good.

as all/ most of us, it all comes down to results. if it aint good, none of us will get it.

and as of the moment, we have no info on this manifolds cause they havent been made.

we are all on the same boat... if no info, or if this dont get made, i'm assuming that we would all jump to HEperformance. there is no other way around for the mani.

i'll call EJ again tomorrow...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd take me off of the list so that if someone else sees this the don't think its already full. That is a very big maybe for me. I'm already in for the valve cover and catchcan so i'm already dropping some cash. The only way i'm getting the manifold too is if it has some crazy gains.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there is no such thing as "full"

the more the marrier

lol, and like i said earlier, we are all waiting to see what happens.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry guys.

i have to stay out of this game.
cant say more.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> Hey bro.... how ya been !! long time no hear ! I want this bad for a winter project.... dont know what to do with Eurojet


 moved, drank a lot, deployed, moved, drank alot, moved, drank more, turbo swap, drank, profit.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> moved, drank a lot, deployed, moved, drank alot, moved, drank more, turbo swap, drank, profit.


 

hahaha sounds like you been busy ! got your post about 1552 too... thanks


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

So the only really improvement with this is if you are going to turbo your car down the road? The camo shot I couldnt make out clearly if this is a short runner setup?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

elf911 said:


> So the only really improvement with this is if you are going to turbo your car down the road? The camo shot I couldnt make out clearly if this is a short runner setup?


 Naaa.... supposed to b a nice upgrade to the NA cars but just as nice for the Turbo cars


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok. you post


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> ...:what:...


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Brabbit32 said:


> i have one of these manifolds and i absolutly love it. Im running the car N/A with it installed for the moment. Car runs and drives just like the stock manifold, untill you get it over 5k rpms. at about 5500rpms the car has another "breath" and pulls HARD to redline, most noticable in 3rd gear. Im boosting my car over the winter and its going to be a sick turbo manifold


 I've been running this mani for about 30K now and haven't had a single problem with it. I'm N/A '09with no software and it runs great, that little extra bump @ 5400rpm feels great. some software would be nice so i can run with the headers. The main obstacle I had with mounting this was that the throttle body on our stock mani is on an angle, and on the EJ mani, its straight cut, so fitment of the intake piping might be an issue. 

heres a pic that shows the runner length well 









and another for fun 









since then i got the valve cover and catch can. and trunk mounted the battery.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mk racer. 
do you feel any changes under 5K?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

not really, feels like a stock mani with an intake. i bought it because my original plans were to boost it, but the lack of software and tuning for an 09 with a turbo made me get a project car instead (great progress btw)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mk racer said:


> not really, feels like a stock mani with an intake. i bought it because my original plans were to boost it, but the lack of software and tuning for an 09 with a turbo made me get a project car instead (great progress btw)


 yea. thats what i thought. well, hold out a bit. i'm sure something will pop up for tuning for the 09+ 

whats your project car?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

its an 87 BMW 325e. bought it when it was running and driving, stripped everything out of it, and caged it. full time school and 50+ hours a week at work have put it on stand still, but today is my last day of college, so im jumping back on that project right away. 


















plans are to race in the NASA GTS, so the cage has to have a few modifications to it. rear suspention is going to be an F1/openwheel style, front suspension isnt 100% yet, but its between miata setup or MKV gti, leaning towards miata though. 
engine is going to be a supercharged M20 with ITB's and log type manifold, coil on plug ignition and 034 standalone tuning. 
lots of work, but if anyones interested, i can keep you guys updated. 

apologies for the thread hi-jack. 
EJ was a fantastic company to work with, i have their manifold, valve cover, catch can, headers, and full exhaust.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

dang dude. doin work.  you should make a car lounge thread 


even with software there is no real bottom end difference.... 

I had to learn to not shift so early cause it pulls all the way to 6500 instead of falling flat on its face, car does a good sprint to 60 now if I shift at the perfect time. if i rev all the way to 6500 in first, 2nd drops right in a nice spot on the torque curve.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea even with software its not a huge gain for the sri....if anything it just rev's nice up top.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i know the gains wont be insane, but the flow should be nice, and the engine should rev pretty quick, especially with the sri, headers, LW crank pulley, and aluminum flywheel, and 17lb ultraleggeras :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea even with software its not a huge gain for the sri....if anything it just rev's nice up top.


 SRI specific software flash is good for another 20whp over a 'stock car' flash.
Standard flash made ~180whp
SRI flash made 200whp
on a Mustang dyno.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

ummmmmmm........  



 

i need a new flash haha


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

still looking for people? im a maybe


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Eurojet dont want to do it... thats what it comes down to. I hear UnitedMotorsport has a nice Intake Manifold getting ready to hit the streets :thumbup:


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta get ride of that horrible plastic IM !!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> Gotta get ride of that horrible plastic IM !!


 Talk to 1552 yet?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

gotta redo that drivers side IC piping if you do. remember EJ mani is straight with throttle body...stock is angled.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea sent them an e-mail the other day but no response


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

nvsbandit said:


> gotta redo that drivers side IC piping if you do. remember EJ mani is straight with throttle body...stock is angled.


 Yep right on the money there.... Ill get something fabbed out of ss to make it fit rite in. Plus doin a front mount over the winter so some **** will change


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Jefnes3 said:


> SRI specific software flash is good for another 20whp over a 'stock car' flash.
> Standard flash made ~180whp
> SRI flash made 200whp
> on a Mustang dyno.
> ...


 jeff, 
you KNOW i think your a unbelievable tuner and you have great talent....but one issue with this post...... "on a mustang dyno" why a mustang?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> jeff,
> "on a mustang dyno" why a mustang?


 That was dyno where the car owner decided to go. 

I will have backup dynojet numbers done on a different car at APTuning Dyno day Oct. 30. 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cool, looking forward to seeing the outcome....you know i love these 2.5L's!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

nvsbandit said:


> gotta redo that drivers side IC piping if you do. remember EJ mani is straight with throttle body...stock is angled.





08jackrabbit said:


> Yep right on the money there.... Ill get something fabbed out of ss to make it fit rite in. Plus doin a front mount over the winter so some **** will change


 I think you'd have enough play to get it to work without getting a new charge pipe for that section. Worst case scenario I think all you would have to do is weld a small piece of pipe on the end to change the mounting angle to fit flush against the new TB location. 

What are you planning for your FMIC? I have a Treadstone TR6 intercooler if you want it. It's been sitting in my garage for the past 2 years because I can't bring myself to swap a GTI front end or cut the stock to get it to fit. I just bought a water/meth kit and said screw it.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> I think you'd have enough play to get it to work without getting a new charge pipe for that section. Worst case scenario I think all you would have to do is weld a small piece of pipe on the end to change the mounting angle to fit flush against the new TB location.
> 
> What are you planning for your FMIC? I have a Treadstone TR6 intercooler if you want it. It's been sitting in my garage for the past 2 years because I can't bring myself to swap a GTI front end or cut the stock to get it to fit. I just bought a water/meth kit and said screw it.


 I bought a slightly used Forge FMIC from a friend for cheap... good fit without cutting my Jetta front :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> I bought a slightly used Forge FMIC from a friend for cheap... good fit without cutting my Jetta front :thumbup:


 bastid... 

You turn the boost up yet?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> bastid...
> 
> You turn the boost up yet?


 
Na.... still at 10lbs. This winter I am gonna do a manual bc and try for 13lbs with the right fuel. Im 99.9% sure the motor is good up to 15lbs doing a fuel managment system and/or a head spacer but before I would do that I think I would do the bottom end


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

which controller are you gonna use?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> Na.... still at 10lbs. This winter I am gonna do a manual bc and try for 13lbs with the right fuel. Im 99.9% sure the motor is good up to 15lbs doing a fuel managment system and/or a head spacer but before I would do that I think I would do the bottom end


 I'm shooting for 24psi


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

here's some motivation. our bay should be a lot further along by next year, so ya'll need to catch up.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> I'm shooting for 24psi


 Damn Kid !!! Doin bottom end ?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> Damn Kid !!! Doin bottom end ?


 shhhhh


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kirshed, what are the full plans??


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> shhhhh


 :what: Oh yes ! do tell


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt...... Got an HePerformance Intake coming in Monday. Ill let you know how it is


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

motocaddy said:


> here's some motivation. our bay should be a lot further along by next year, so ya'll need to catch up.


 
Hahaha... nice ! Would have caught up if Eurojet would have made my manifold.... but HePerformance did instead. So.... whens the turbo ? I love the s.h.i.t outa mine !


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> Hahaha... nice ! Would have caught up if Eurojet would have made my manifold.... but HePerformance did instead. So.... whens the turbo ? I love the s.h.i.t outa mine !


How much was HePerformance's manifold?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Got the fuel rail and Manifold for $1340 shipped. Should b here Monday. Ill post pics when I open it up


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> Got the fuel rail and Manifold for $1340 shipped. Should b here Monday. Ill post pics when I open it up


throttlebody an angled or flush fit?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> throttlebody an angled or flush fit?


Flush... They are gonna make me a new charge pipe as well once I fit up the new intercooler piping. HePerformance is the manufacturer of all the piping and turbo manifold of the C2 kit


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

.....so..... any words on the gains? That's a lot of money for an intake manifold (speaking from other builds, VW and not). It had better make some magic.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it better.

btw, is jeff gonna do software for you?
cause to fully get the power out, you'd need to tune your software for it...!


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> it better.
> 
> btw, is jeff gonna do software for you?
> cause to fully get the power out, you'd need to tune your software for it...!


He said he would..... wanna see the diff before then after as well. Might have to have custom software done since I plan on doing a Bc as well this winter to get her to 13lbs of boost.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bc?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Boost Controller


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

which one are you looking at?
i have read much about:
-greddy
-smart boost
-aem
-hks

btw, are you looking for manual boost controller, or are you gonna do an electronic controller?

i have thought of doing a smart boost manual controller, and then setting the car limit in a dyno to not eff up my tranny.

and then after i get the tranny part all fixed up, i can safely raise the limit.

whats your plan?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Prob a Manual BC..... Was looking at Turbo XS. Didnt do to much research on any others. Do you prefer one more than the other ? I talked to Unitronic and they said to do it lb by lb and up my octane. Awhile back Andre said if I do a fuel management system I could get her to 15lb. But most likely will do a forged bottm end in the future to get it to 20/24lbs


----------



## JGK95 (Nov 26, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> jeff,
> you KNOW i think your a unbelievable tuner and you have great talent....but one issue with this post...... "on a mustang dyno" why a mustang?


A Mustang dyno provides realistic results whereas the dynojet provides the result of stationary power. 

Sure you'll get a greater number with the dynojet, but it's not as realistic.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry to disagree....but i do. you'll get higher not 100% true numbers from a mustang. even ask jeff or others that have used them.


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

any pics on this inlet and fuel rail?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

since most of you guys decided to get the valve cover and catch can along with your manifolds, i was looking for a little input:
i relocated my battery to the trunk, so now i have a lot of extra room, and i dont like where the catch can sits behind the passengers headlight. id like to run a longer piece of hose from the valve cover to the can, and mount the can where the battery used to be. what size hose is used from the valve cover to the catch can? and are there any places locally that sells it? 

another snag ive got is that my breather broke off (because it was hitting the headlight). would it be possible to run a fitting from where the breather sat to a piece of hose, and direct it into the intake? im getting kinda sick of smelling the fumes, and im sure it wouldnt hurt performance any. what size fitting is that where the breather sat?


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

If Eurojet would ever put these into production, I'd be interested in purchasing one later down the road when I have the funds. It's low on the list of priorities right now, but definitely something I'd buy in a year or so if it's still on the market.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Sc0rian said:


> any pics on this inlet and fuel rail?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you planning on switching to a return style system?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> Are you planning on switching to a return style system?


I may.... figure when its apart in a month or two ill think more about it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

What are the bennefits of a return style system?
How is it different from stock?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is no bennefit... unless you need more then 4bar. which you don't till very hi power.....


----------

